# Joe !!!!! where`s Joe?



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I know your treadlin around here somewhere.
Ya can gear those machines up ya know so the foot will start ta smokin, really get some milage out of er. :nana:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm treadling ..... 








But I have to take a break for my supervisor to inspect things.









Joe


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It looks exactly like my machine.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool Joe, inspector kitty looks over new blanket?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

It became a quilted cover for the treadle machine. I make them for each machine that lives in a wood cabinet. Keeps the cats claws off the wood.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I would have posted a more current pic but I've had two hard drive failures this year. Both the "new" style drives. Most of my pics are on the second of the failed drives and we haven't had the funds to take it to a tech to see if the data can be recovered.

I'm about through with home computers. They are about as unreliable as you can get.

Joe


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I store all my pics on Photobucket, that way ya can recover them if ya have problems.
Say Joe is that one of the machines ya restored, if so it looks great.
I should take some pics of the nine some of the ones i have.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Pitchy said:


> I store all my pics on Photobucket, that way ya can recover them if ya have problems.
> Say Joe is that one of the machines ya restored, if so it looks great.
> I should take some pics of the nine some of the ones i have.


I store some of my pics of Photobucket, but I've got literally hundreds of them. PB would buckle under the weight of them. 
We've hooked up an external storage drive that we are going to store our pics in. That way then the running drive with the OS croaks we can just replace it and not loose things.

The machine in the pic above was a gift from my late cousin about 12 years ago. It spend the last 11 1/2 years in the garage or storage locker.
I pulled it out last year, oiled it up, put a belt on it and started learning to sew.
I did need cleaned, but not knowing the proper way to do it I messed up the remaining decals. :sob:
She sews really good and sits right in the way in the middle room of the house. 

I have a second 66 Red Eye that I'm making a cover for now. A real quilted cover. It's an original treadle machine that was electrified eons ago.
Then the wiring disintegrated and the motor was removed sooooooo,
I restored back to a treadle. This one really sews great. 

Would love to see pics of your machines.

Joe


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

> I store some of my pics of Photobucket, but I've got literally hundreds of them


I must have 2,000 pictures on PB.

I`ll take some pics and post shortly.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Most are Singers, a Home and a couple other brands, the six draw Singer still works, just sewed a hem on a shirt.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Pitchy,

You got lots of goodies there. That "Improved Columbian" sounds like a brand of coffee or ceegars. It looks a lot like the New Homes of the period.

Joe


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

They all sew or they did last time i used them.
Cigars, lol


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow Pitchy! I followed you and your wheels (even though I'm not a spinner - yet), but now you've done it! I didn't know you restored sewing machines! I AM a quilt maker and sometimes attempt other things in the sewing realm.

I so admire you people who bring these older machines back to useful (and PRETTY!) life. Loved seeing Joe's stuff, and now yours. There are a few more around here that have done a great job too.

I have a treadle, but haven't tried to get her up and running yet - she's nothing fancy, but I'm sure with a little attention she'll work just fine. I'll get around to it sooner or later. 

Thanks everyone who does this (and posts pics!).


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Why thank you, Joe does a nicer job of restoring the wood, mine are all just like i bought them.
All i did was clean them and oil em up and got them sewing.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Katskitten, what a beautiful machine! Cute kitty, too.

I WANT one!!! Those Singer treadles are like gold.:grumble:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetsong,
Ummm how close are you to Grandview MI area? We have seen some that are on the ShopGoodwill auction site that are for pick up only and have gone at a reasonable price. At least I think that is the area I saw one last..Sigh too much running together in my head.. LOL 

Elaine


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> Sweetsong,
> Ummm how close are you to Grandview MI area? We have seen some that are on the ShopGoodwill auction site that are for pick up only and have gone at a reasonable price. At least I think that is the area I saw one last..Sigh too much running together in my head.. LOL
> 
> Elaine


Grandview is about 4.5 hours one way. I'm actually closer to Shipshewana, IN or Sugarcreek, Ohio. Maybe I could get an Amish machine.

Edited to add: Did you mean GrandVILLE, Michigan? That's alittle closer.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

It might be GrandVille. I used to see treadles on the Goodwill sight in one of those cities but they were pick up only and usually would go for I think around $50. One just has to keep a watch on the sight.

Elaine


----------

